# Slackware 10.1



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, beim checken der Slackware-Site hab ich grad bemerkt dass Version 10.1 released wurde.
Werde ich jetzt erstmal runterladen und dann mal die Tage installieren.
Hier gibt's den Spass. 

Hier eine kurze Info:


			
				www.slackware.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Highlights of the 10.1 release include the Linux 2.4.29 kernel (with Linux 2.6.10 as an alternate choice in /testing), X11R6.8.1 from X.Org, Mozilla 1.7.5, KDE 3.3.2, and Xfce 4.2.0. For a complete list of changes since Slackware 10.0, check out the Slackware 10.1 ChangeLog.



Nachtrag: Das muss jetzt mal sein. 

So macht Slackware saugen richtig Spass!


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Februar 2005)

Lad mal langsamer ich krieg hier nur 170kb/s, du klaust mir den Speed  

Ok ich geh jetzt eh schlafen von daher isses ja "wurscht" 

Werd das gleich mal Heute Abend auf meinem frisch Repariertem ( und OS losem )PC antesten ;-]


----------

